
Docker WordPress - joshbetz
https://josh.blog/2018/12/docker-wordpress
======
ComSubVie
The link to the "Docker image for WordPress" in the first line returns a 404
:-/

~~~
joshbetz
Ah, thanks! It’s fixed now.
[https://hub.docker.com/r/joshbetz/wordpress](https://hub.docker.com/r/joshbetz/wordpress)

